# egg sharing and amh results



## kimmyabc (May 6, 2011)

hey everyone this is the first post i have made, i was just wondering if anyone has been accepted to become an egg sharer if there amh levels are 15.7 or below? i spoke to my clinic tody to give them my results which were 15.7 which she told me were low for my age (27) and the cut off is useally 20.0 but she was going to ask at her next meeting later this month if they would take a chance on us but shes really 50/50 about what there decsion will be as i was sucsessful with ivf in 2008 which resulted in my gorg twin boys,
so is there anyone out there with a similar situation who could possibly give us some hope? 
thanks everyone kimmy x


----------



## hope3001 (Mar 19, 2011)

hi really carnt understand that. i have just been accepted to egg share and mine was 16.1 which is the higer end of normal well that was what they told me and said was good im 30 years old i know diff clinic have diff rules i asked before they done the test wat is the lowest they accept to egg share and they said it was 10. sooo i know im not much help hun but maybe if u dont get accepted have a look at another clinic im at herts n essex xxx gud luk


----------



## kimmyabc (May 6, 2011)

hey hope3001
thankyou so much for your message, its really made me feel much more hopefully! im at the priory in edgebaston which is where we had our last treatment on the nhs. i was so dissapointed bout what they said today as we had such good results last time i wasnt worried at all bout these blood test so it was a real blow! i dont think this test was about last time! what stage are you at i feel really in the dark with the details for egg sharing x


----------



## hope3001 (Mar 19, 2011)

hi kimmyabc,

well i hope this doesnt stop u hun, this is my first attempt at ivf and egg sharing im due to start my drugs tuesday im doing the long protocol. I know wat u mean though does feel like bein in a dark place at times especially wen not knowin wat 2 expect thats how iv been feelin as this is my 1st time. Do let me know how u get on xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

What clinic are you with hun?? 15.7 is a good AMH result, I dont understand, and you have had twins, your a proven donor!! Most clinics would bit there hand off for you!! 

My AMH in 2009 was 0.7! And I egg shared at the Lister!! 
I cant understand hun, maybe look at another clinic? The Lister is a great hospital or CRM? 

Good luck 
Natalie xxx


----------



## kimmyabc (May 6, 2011)

hey natalie thanks for your reply im at the priory edgebaston in birmingham we were refurd there for our ivf by our consultant and after 2 years of trying again we went bk to our consultant ton ask about eggsharing as we couldnt afford ivf and we like the idea of giving another couple a chance to become parents there are no charges for egg doners there so i dont no if the guideline are tighter because of that but other than speaking on the phone we havent had a meeting to get all the details disscussed which is why i feel so in the dark! sorry im rambling!
thanks again tho ill see what she says at the end of the month if its not good then ill have to look in to another clinic,
how did you go about choosing a clinic?
thanks again kimmy x


----------



## kimmyabc (May 6, 2011)

hey hope 3001
i wont let it get me down its good to hear that other people like yourself have been accepted with a similer or low result! good luck with your treatment stay positive we had a great exeperience with ivf we were very lucky to have our twins, it can be daunting when u hear so many stories of complications with drugs an side affects but i want you to no that it isnt always like that i had few symptoms of being on the drugs and managed to keep a positive out look all through t b honest after 5yrs of nothing i was just relived to be doing something to help us get pregnant! the worst part is the 2ww.
please keep me posted hope, wishing you all the luck in the world! thank u again for your original reply you have no idea how much i needed that boost! xx


----------



## hope3001 (Mar 19, 2011)

awww kimmyabc,

your very welcome hun and thank you for the reasurrance hope all goes well with u too...will defo keep u posted xx


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey,

Just a quick one i just wanted to let u know i just done egg share ivf with CRM London unfortunately this ended in a BFN BUT my amh was 14.2!

Good luck!!   

Carley xXx


----------



## cheran (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Carley, just read your post and noticed you went through egg share, were you the donor?  I am going through egg share at mo, et on monday but was told I am high risk of OHSS, have you heard about it?  Any advice appreciated, I am a bit scared.  Clinic said they won't do et, gonna freeze embryos instead


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Cheran hey

Yes i just finished an egg share cycle with CRM London, i have read and heard lots bout OHSS i thought i had it mildly as was in lots of pain but i was never really checked properly so im not sure but ur right if its quite bad they wont put embies back until ur well but will freeze them!
My only advice would be drink plenty of water about 3 litres of water a day and if they say ur high risk and u can manage it i personally would try to drink maybe 4 a day!!

Carley xXx


----------



## cheran (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks for advice Carley.  Its so worrying - did your symptoms last long?


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Well im not sure it was OHSS and im sure people reading will b thinking well if it was i woulda been told but i had no faith or trust in my clinic and they were no gd at keeping a close eye on me even after i told them i was in a lot of pain, my pain started after EC altho i had it whilst stimming and enough for me to take pain killers but no where near as bad as after EC and lasted until about 4-5 days after ET but pls don't worry as i have endo on ovaries and uterus and 2 very large cysts so could very well have been that causing the pain!!!

Carley xXx


----------



## cheran (Mar 24, 2011)

You're spot on about clinics, I was given a number to ring and have rang them twice but they haven't got back.  I haven't had any pain whilst stimming, fell a little bloated at mo, as though about to start period but that's it.  Have to take injection tonight to mature ovaries, so I'll see what I am like tomorrow.  Suppose good thing that they are not planning to do ET, just want to know about success rates of frozen embs

Cheran x


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Cheran im not sure about success rates as i dont know much about FET but have a word with ur clinic   

Gd luck for EC   

Carley xXx


----------

